# [CS3] Transparentes PNG - "Für Web speichern" geht, gewöhnliches Speichern nicht



## DarthShader (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich stelle ich gerade die tausendste Frage bezüglich des Abspeichern eines transparenten Bildes, bzw. eines Bildes mit einem Alpha-Kanal  Prinzipiell funktioniert es (mein Bild hat 1 Alpha Kanal), wenn ich die Funktion "Für Web und Geräte speichern" verwende und das Format auf PNG-24 stelle. Wenn ich aber den gewöhnlichen "Speichern unter..." Dialog nehme und das Format auf PNG stelle, so wird das kleine Häkchen vor "Alpha-Kanäle" deaktiviert und ich kann die Option nicht aktivieren (das PNG wird demnach ohne Transparenz gespeichert).

Simple Frage: Warum ist das so? 

Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RoteKatze (3. Juni 2010)

Hey,
leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, wieso das nicht geht ~ bei mir geht es ganz normal. Egal ob ich über für web.... oder speichern unter... gehe.


----------



## Zinken (4. Juni 2010)

Hast Du denn mal ausprobiert, ob das PNG tatsächlich ohne Transparenz gespeichert wird?
Ein transparenter Hintergrund ist nicht automatisch ein "echter" Alpha-Kanal - deshalb lässt sich der Haken nicht auswählen. Die Transparenz sollte trotzdem erhalten bleiben. Nur sind es halt einfach transparente Pixel und kein eigener Kanal.


----------



## DarthShader (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zinken,



Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du denn mal ausprobiert, ob das PNG tatsächlich ohne Transparenz gespeichert wird?
> Ein transparenter Hintergrund ist nicht automatisch ein "echter" Alpha-Kanal - deshalb lässt sich der Haken nicht auswählen. Die Transparenz sollte trotzdem erhalten bleiben. Nur sind es halt einfach transparente Pixel und kein eigener Kanal.



ja, das habe ich ausprobiert. Ich weiß, dass ein transparenter Hintergrund nicht gleich ein transparentes PNG ist - ich habe einen richtigen Alpha Kanal angelegt. Bei "Fürs Web speichern..." habe ich dasselbe Bild mit Alpha Kanal verwendet. Dort funktioniert es ja.

Ist auch kein großes "Problem", da ich ja "Fürs Web Speichern" verwende (dort ist auch die PNG Komprimierung viel besser), mich würde nur interessieren, was ich das beim normalen "Speichern unter" nicht machen kann  Sehr merkwürdig..


----------



## Zinken (4. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das liegt an der Adobe-Umsetzung des Formats. Aus der Photoshop-Hilfe: 





> Das PNG-Format unterstützt RGB-, indizierte Farb-, Graustufen- und Bitmap-Bilder ohne Alpha-Kanäle


Dagegen meint Wikipedia: 





> PNG-Dateien können Transparenzinformationen enthalten, entweder in Form eines Alphakanals oder für jede Farbe der Farbpalette


Beim 'Speichern für Web' wird der Alpha-Kanal vermutlich gleich in Transparenzen umgewandelt - in der Datei ist er danach nämlich auch nicht mehr als eigener Kanal enthalten.
Wenn Du ihn also vor dem normalen Speichern 'anwendest' hast Du das gleiche Ergebnis (z.B. über 'Auswahl laden' und eine Ebenenmaske).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2010)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/349279-png-mit-alpha.html

Hier gabs das Thema schonmal, inkl. meiner Erklärung(en),
vor eitwas mehr als einem halben Jahr.

Gruß
Martin


----------

